# Topwater Grill



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Doesn't seem that long ago we were all asking when Topwater was going to reopen after Ike. Went down there Saturday night and was treated to a magnificent sunset that only got better after this shot.

The rigging on the right bothers me but I couldn't help Don Henley's "Sunset Grill" while I worked on the post processing. No HDR here boys.

PS food was great as always.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

pretty!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Perfect!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Love that place! Nice pic!


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shot. Love those sunset colors.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome pic, congrats!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Very pretty. I love sunset photos.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*After dinner...*

I managed to get my wife to let me shoot for a bit. It was very peaceful.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I knew you were holding out this last post with that pic is a add waiting to happen. very good work

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Really awesome photo


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Man, gotta go with the second shot, Beautiful. Yep we go there also.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Great. I wouldn't expect anything but the best from you.


----------



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

One of my favorite places to eat when we go visit the in laws. Great pics! Be there this weekend. Man, I'm starving...


----------

